
2020 will be the year of Linux on the Windows desktop - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/2020-will-be-the-year-of-linux-on-the-windows-desktop/
======
simonblack
Another step along the way of Microsoft 'doing an Apple'.

Apple made life easier and cheaper for itself by outsourcing its underlying OS
to the BSD maintainers, thus saving itself the costs and angst of maintaining
its own OS.

Then they concentrated all their efforts into just making the Apple Desktop,
along with several apps.

I predict that in a few years, Microsoft will merely make a Windows Desktop
running on top of an underlying Linux OS.

For Microsoft, that will be full circle. Windows started off as a windowing
app running on top of MSDOS.

~~~
m463
Except apple has backpedaled in recent years and basically let the unix
underpinnings of macos ... rot.

If I was in charge over there, I would immediately add a bunch of apple-
curated command line tools. Think of apt-get or pacman or yum from an apple
repo.

What could apple do by throwing just one or two clued engineers at that? It
could renew so much goodwill.

part 2 would be to add an expandable/upgradable macbook pro wrt memory/ssd/etc

------
rolph
so linux has a wide device presence and now its getting into the win desktop,
i can only wonder how long it will take for the general public to realize
windows isnt needed to install linux OS and use it for free no saas
subscription required

------
aiscapehumanity
The revolution will be coopted.

~~~
CrankyBear
The establishment has been co-opted.

------
watertom
ROFL!!!!!!

